# washing machine



## aharq (Jan 11, 2008)

i have a kenmore basic washing machine model110 type 111 which has 1 selector switch.
the machine stopped working.i found out the lid has a SWITCH on the right side.i put a piece of plastic in to get it working.this is not a solution but a test. before i buy the part i need to open up the washer case and remove the switch. how do i do this?any special precautions or tools i will need?
does the water need to be drained first?


aharq


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have the opposite problem. My lid switch doesn't shut off the machine when I open the lid during the spin cycle. It's a problem but not as critical as yours as I can still use my washer. So I can fix it at my leisure.

But I highly suspect that one can gain access to that switch without removing the tub or doing major mechanical disassembly. I'm not sure yet but it looks like the control panel comes off and then perhaps the top of the machine can be removed to gain access. BTW, mine is a very old basic Whirlpool unit and is probably similar to your Kenmore.

Let us know if you figure it out before I need to dig into mine!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I Googled around and found this write up for replacing the lid switch on a Whirlpool. Should be similar for your Kenmore. Parts are available from many online sources and, of course, Sears. Good luck!

http://www.fixya.com/support/r385199-replacing_lid_switch_whirlpool_top


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

On a Kenmore you should be able to pry the front of the top up, and get to the switch from there. It is a micro switch and would be at most appliance repair shop.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Did mine today*

This was easier than I thought, no disassembly required. There are 2 screws on the right side of the washer top in the opening to the tub. Remove those and the switch and its water cover just come down. Unclip the 2 leads, pop in the new switch, and reverse the process. The only thing I found tricky at all was that I had to get the screws started in the switch body first, then pop the water cover on, and finally snug the screws up. After the fact I looked at the new rocker that came with my switch and it was a better design than the OEM one that I reused. It would have made the reassembly a bit easier had I used it.

I found the part at my local Sears service enter. They had a wall with bins of all sorts of washer and dryer parts. They had a bunch of these.

BTW, the new part number is 279347.


----------

